# Team Rebug Releases v4.84.1 LITE CFW for PlayStation 3



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2019)

Your site isn't the real source, please only include the *REAL* source.
Reply https://gbatemp.net/threads/team-re...te-cfw-for-playstation-3.532779/#post-8537224


----------



## garyopa (Mar 3, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Your site isn't the real source, please only include the *REAL* source.



See the news post (the MC site and their site are listed and mentioned in the post, if there was problem with it the mods here would edit the post or not approve it.

Funny also, since the MaxConsole site is their *OFFICIAL SUPPORT FORUMS*, there is no 'support forums' on their wordpress site: --> https://www.maxconsole.com/forums/official-team-rebug-support-forum.110/

And I am also given the news direct by the Rebug developers, and we support them with hosting and covering bandwidth download costs, but hey I understand you just love to hate for really no valid reason, so I not going to reply anymore to your ongoing selfish need to generate drama in every thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2019)

garyopa said:


> See the news post (the MC site and their site are listed and mentioned in the post, if there was problem with it the mods here would edit the post or not approve it.
> 
> Funny also, since the MaxConsole site is their *OFFICIAL SUPPORT FORUMS*, there is no 'support forums' on their wordpress site: --> https://www.maxconsole.com/forums/official-team-rebug-support-forum.110/
> 
> And I also am given the news direct by the Rebug developers, and we support them with hosting and covering bandwidth download costs, but hey I understand you just love to hate for really no valid reason, so I not going to reply anymore to your ongoing selfish need to generate drama in every thread.


It seems your site is their "Official forums," but you can't fault me for being a bit skeptical of your "source" considering just how many times you've claimed to be the "source" when your site isn't the source.
The mods haven't edited your threads before, despite the countless times that you've stolen the source. You've even taken threads from our site, listed your site as a "source," then listened to the real thread the source on your site. They didn't edit those threads, despite the stolen source literally being our own site.
No valid reason? I have pointed out literally hundreds of lies you have made towards the community and the countless times you have literally funneled threads from our site (and others) through your site. You've more than earned my distrust and I will continue to call you out for the shit you've done.


----------



## fvig2001 (Mar 3, 2019)

What is the best CFW to update to? I will be upgrading my slim (on some rebug 4.82) once my 1.5TB drive arrives and I haven't touched my hacked PS3 phat in years. I'm confused with all the namings they have.


----------



## CORE (Mar 3, 2019)

So much love in this thread for you @garyopa 




Thanks For The Info.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 3, 2019)

Finally.
Time to sync some trophies.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 3, 2019)

Been waiting to update my console for a while, we seem to get an update once a year and to be honest that's fine for a nearly dead console. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 3, 2019)

A simple reminder that this is a Team Rebug release thread. We won't stop you from having a bone to pick with OP but this isn't the time and place for it.


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 3, 2019)

porkiewpyne said:


> A simple reminder that this is a Team Rebug release thread. We won't stop you from having a bone to pick with OP but this isn't the time and place for it.


Fair enough.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 3, 2019)

So is there something special about this "Lite" Version? Can I use it even though I have the previous 4.82.1 version installed which isn't "Lite" at all?


----------



## gizmomelb (Mar 3, 2019)

porkiewpyne said:


> A simple reminder that this is a Team Rebug release thread. We won't stop you from having a bone to pick with OP but this isn't the time and place for it.



oh if only that also happened with TX release news as well, instead of the usual 20+ pages of whining and bullshit


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 3, 2019)

"FEATURE – PSN/SEN Accesibility
(PSN /SEN Accessible , *until the next OFW update*)"

hooray! psn access! now I can do.....well, I can do something with that.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 3, 2019)

What’s better this or ferrox?


----------



## magico29 (Mar 3, 2019)

Team REBUG is back, hell yeah baby!!!!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 3, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Your site isn't the real source, please only include the *REAL* source.


News Police here. As far as I can see, there is nothing wrong with the post. Both the news source and actual source are credited.


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't even know which version of rebug i'm still on, offhand, I mean it's great they're still supporting it with updates, but I don't think I'll bother unless something I try to run doesn't work. don't fix what ain't broke, etc.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> News Police here. As far as I can see, there is nothing wrong with the post. Both the news source and actual source are credited.


Yeah, that was already mentioned and I even followed up with the notion that one can't fault me considering his past.


----------



## STLcardsWS (Mar 4, 2019)

garyopa said:


> See the news post (the MC site and their site are listed and mentioned in the post, if there was problem with it the mods here would edit the post or not approve it.
> 
> Funny also, since the MaxConsole site is their *OFFICIAL SUPPORT FORUMS*, there is no 'support forums' on their wordpress site: --> https://www.maxconsole.com/forums/official-team-rebug-support-forum.110/
> 
> And I am also given the news direct by the Rebug developers, and we support them with hosting and covering bandwidth download costs, but hey I understand you just love to hate for really no valid reason, so I not going to reply anymore to your ongoing selfish need to generate drama in every thread.



Funny also is that you submitted this on another website to throw your link in there as source. Trying to hustle some psc TB's i seen recently  Gotta promote that MaxCon link now dont we..

 We could simply ask the people who have done the work on the CFW. Like *Joonie* and* Habib*...  Or just view their actions as that always speaks louder then words right

Last i have checked they use the psx-place.com to provide support for the firmware and its been that way for a long time. Not saying its the "official forum" (cyberskunk and evilsperm made  the official support at your site a long time ago and where are they now? especially cyberskunk)  Since psx-place opened 4 1/2 years ago its been psx-place seeing support since Joonie and Habib took over the project (before that it was psx-scene).. Even then the  "official support" forum never took off and was never used or a place to get "support" but as you know that official forum is not where the developer's are giving or providing support today or even in the last 5 years.  Who is giving support in that "official forum" .you speak of?  Looking at it now it seems there many empty thread and unanswered questions and not any post by the developer's? So its never been a true Support forum.

So why are you pushing that as some official support forum still.?. OHHH that right your pushing a PSC dongle by TB that contains functionality that can be done absolutely free. So you need to some attractions .... lol.. Your very obvious... (always been)

edit:
Also, Here is  some better coverage  (as we actually do talk to the developers  )
http://www.psx-place.com/threads/4-84-1-rebug-lite-edition-released-by-team-rebug.22809/

Edit 2:
Also Habib a member of Team Rebug as well released his new "Starbuged" Starbucks plus Rebug features (at psx-place) that introduced Cobra v8.00 (a quick update to v8.01 as well)
http://www.psx-place.com/threads/up...cludes-new-cobra-8-00-payload-by-habib.22810/



WiiUBricker said:


> News Police here. As far as I can see, there is nothing wrong with the post. Both the news source and actual source are credited.



they are not news police as so much just calling out proper BS
If you do not see anything wrong with it, you only looked at the surface. Which I do not fault you



Lilith Valentine said:


> Yeah, that was already mentioned and I even followed up with the notion that one can't fault me considering his past.



You called it correctly +1


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah its best to stay on 4.82 Rebug until everything is compatible with 4.84. There will be alot of things that will stop working Webman Launchpad is one of them, but webman/irisman both have 4.84 support.


----------



## STLcardsWS (Mar 4, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah its best to stay on 4.82 Rebug until everything is compatible with 4.84. There will be alot of things that will stop working Webman Launchpad is one of them, but webman/irisman both have 4.84 support.



Most things do not need support as there been not real changes (functionality wise) to the firmware by sony.
So most things will work (they may not identify the 4.84 FW correctly but its just cosemtic.)

Here is a list of apps and CFW that are updated with 4.84 Support.
http://www.psx-place.com/threads/4-84-cfw-homebrew-plugins-tools.22528/

It is better to stay on lower cfw until some things catch up. but most of the essentials have caught up.
but also no urgency to update unless you want to checkout something like Cobra 8.00 (which is only on Starbuged at the moment)


----------



## sj33 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So is there something special about this "Lite" Version? Can I use it even though I have the previous 4.82.1 version installed which isn't "Lite" at all?


The lite versions are just based on the regular CEX retail firmware so you don't get the debug features that are added to the REX versions. Most people will not need these, but 4.82 REX is still arguably the better firmware unless you really need to be on 4.84.

That said, we might not get a REX firmware unless a dev 4.84 firmware can be sourced.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hmm I don't think I ever used a Rex version before, but it does sound abit interesting since I'm using the PS3 Trainer plugin on a few games through Cobra's functionality.
The more mod menus the better.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 4, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Yeah, that was already mentioned and I even followed up with the notion that one can't fault me considering his past.


Then you should have deleted or edited your post instead of baiting others to correct your post for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Then you should have deleted or edited your post instead of baiting others to correct your post for you.


I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

